# How long does it take for your dashboard rating to update?



## Adam S. (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm still fairly new, with 43 total rides. Does anyone know how long it takes for the dashboard rating to update?

When it was still showing 1/7/30/365 ratings, I was down to 4.58 for a period, although my top right and app rating was still saying 4.65

I put my account on hold while I was traveling for a month, and then I started up this past weekend - had a busy Saturday, and added about 9 more rides.

Now when I sign in, it says my rating is 4.57

I wonder if it's still catching up from before, or whether that was due to some ratings from this past weekend.

Any advice?


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

usually only until the next day, depending on the number of rides and the riders ratings of you. You must drive 20 plus riders and get all 5 stars for your rating to advance .01, but if you get a single lower score, your rating will drop exponentially. No sense in arguing with support about, they will just request that you take a class, that you have to pay for, to bring up your rating. the class does bring it up, but hopefully, what you learn will. I have found that I need to be a fowl driver, everything just rolls right off me like water off a duck's back. The first time you have cross words or try to give a rider instructions or even the slightest bit of attitude, your score will drop. Uber will drop you at 4.3 or about.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

depends on what district your in lyft is even worse with a min 4.8 rating job is garbage heaven what happened in my life I had to take this garbage


----------

